# Win Neuinstallation - Kopie von Viren/Trojaner verhindern



## Sliver (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Tutorials Gemeinde,

ich bin leider in der unglücklichen Lage mein Windows 7 Home neu aufzuspielen, da ich mir einen Trojaner eingefangen habe (BKA Trojaner).
Mit einigen Anleitungen habe ich diesen auch wieder entfernen können, doch zur Sicherheit möchte ich Windows lieber neuinstallieren.

Ich habe 2 Festplatten (*C: *für Windows, Anwendungen und Spiele, *D:* für "Eigene Dateien"), nun muss ich einige Dateien von C: auf D: kopieren (keine Systemdateien), wie kann ich sichergehen das ich keine "befallenen" Dateien kopiere?
Und wie kann ich ausschließen das auch *D:* vom Trojaner befallen ist?

Dauerhaft läuft bei mir G-Data (aktuell), dieser findet keinen Befall (Prüfung per Boot CD, welche an einem anderen Rechner erstellt wurde).
Ebenfalls TDSSKiller und Trojan Hunter finden keinen Befall mehr.


Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

MfG

Sliver


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo Sliver,

da deine Virenscanner keine Trojaner o.Ä. entdeckten, muss es nicht heissen dass keiner mehr da ist (wie Dir bestimmt bekannt ist). Da sich Trojaner meist an anderen Dateien anhängen und Du Dateien vom alten auf das neuinstallierte System laden möchtest, kannst Du dir nie zu 100% sicher sein, dass auch keine Schädlinge mitgeladen werden.

Jedenfalls wäre mir kein Verfahren bekannt, bei dem Dateien 100% als "clean" definiert werden können.. ^^


Gruss
Nico


----------

